# Any Good ferry deals to Norway?



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

Just wondered if anybody knew of any good deals for taking a MH over 9 meters long on ferry to Norway? 

Cheers


----------



## 96191 (Sep 1, 2005)

Bought our ticket this time last year on fjordline. it is expensive. |Dont expect too many last minute deals either  

Norway is wonderful. I paid £1000 for a crossing. Its a lot buts a beautiful country. My MH is 6.5 m


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

*Thanks - it's expensive but Norway looks beautiful*

Thanks - I think my motor home is exactly 8.19 meters long. Typing error but probally won't make that much of a difference.

I think I did see deal from Newcastle for around £700 during off peak times.

I wonder when the best time to go?

Anyway thanks for the advice


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I got a deal booking Fjordline through the caravan club for a trip out about the middle of June. Basically my length and height was ignored and I paid the same as a car. My return trip in late July did not qualify. I expect that later in the season there would be a similar offer.

Frank


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I booked with dfds return from newcastle-kristiansand 1st june-12 july for £600. with a 7mt m/h


----------



## matto (Mar 1, 2006)

I booked a Murvi (5m) with Fford line for the 19 May, return 1 June for £440, I changed the van and rang with the changes (higher and a little longer) and the price went up to £700. The operator did say to me that it always best to book early as the pricing is like EasyJet, nearer the departure the higher the price.


----------

